# Some New Bottles to look at



## optivo1981 (Sep 30, 2012)

Going through the bottles I have inherited and here's the newest pile of bottles for my to check out, though you guys might like to take a peek!

 John


----------



## LC (Sep 30, 2012)

Look pretty good John , are the sodas from Cincinnati , and if so what are the names on them ?


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice share.  What company are the two large amber beers in the background?


----------



## optivo1981 (Sep 30, 2012)

Heya L C, Uncle Bruce,

   Let's see front row from left to right is:
 Crown Bottling Works H.C.Rinninsland, Cincinnati O. (back) HCR symbol, This Bottle is Never Sold N.B.B.C.CO
 Chattanooga Bottling Company 50th Anniversary of being in business bottle with fluted bottom
 George Deffren Cincinnati This Bottle is Never Sold (back) H.G. Co.
 Best & Lothes Mineral Water Cin O.
 L&H Rinninsland Cincinnati, O (back) Selters Water, This Bottle is Never Sold

 Middle Row Left to Right:
 Fred Schorr Cincinnati O
 L&H Rinnisland Cincinnati O
 The Tawasentha SPrings Co. Cincinnati, Ohio
 Kauffman Cincinnati, Ohio

 Back Row Left to Right:
 (Large Amber #1) The Christian Moerlein Brewing Co. Cincinnati, O (Nothing on back or base)
 Buffalo Lithia Water, Natures Materia Medica
 (Large Amber #2) The John Kauffman Brewing Co., Cincinnati O (Nothing on back or base)


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.  Could tell they were good bottles, but could not see what companies they were.  Have you got them a shelf yet?


----------



## optivo1981 (Sep 30, 2012)

No shelves for these. I already have a large collection of Cincinnati Sodas and Beers, these will be going to eBay after some research =) They are just bottles from my attic that I inherited and have never seen until now.


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 30, 2012)

Some great looking bottles, but...




> ORIGINAL:  optivo1981
> 
> Chattanooga Bottling Company 50th Anniversary of being in business bottle with fluted bottom


 
 THIS one really stands out to me! It looks like an original period piece, which is totally awesome. A great historic artifact hammered with embossing that acknowledges the history "accumulated" by the company at that time in the past. Super sweet. Please post a link if you decide to post it up on ebay.


----------

